# Help bricked for no reason



## pulmprincesss (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello,
My Kindle bricked for no reason. I already rooted after 6.3 update about 2 mths ago. It was working fine I was reading a book that I got from the Amazon site put it on sleep for a moment and bang yellow triangle. I thought, ok I have the brick utility so I tried that but I can not get any computer to recognize the driver. it always says the google usb is not recognized. I checked the drivers but nothing is working. Has anyone else had this problem? Any pointers?
Thank you


----------



## skieffer88 (Nov 6, 2011)

pulmprincesss said:


> Hello,
> My Kindle bricked for no reason. I already rooted after 6.3 update about 2 mths ago. It was working fine I was reading a book that I got from the Amazon site put it on sleep for a moment and bang yellow triangle. I thought, ok I have the brick utility so I tried that but I can not get any computer to recognize the driver. it always says the google usb is not recognized. I checked the drivers but nothing is working. Has anyone else had this problem? Any pointers?
> Thank you


Try installing the android sdk from google it includes adb and the google usb drivers......... you need to be able to use adb to use the brick utility and in ordeer to use adb the Google usb drivers must be installed...... when you download and install sdk there will be a folder with the google usb drivers included

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pulmprincesss (Jan 7, 2012)

I tried it on my work computer but it did not work, but I didn;t have the original Kindle software on that computer. I am going to try that tonight on my home computer to see. I'll let you know. Thank you for your input.


----------



## pulmprincesss (Jan 7, 2012)

Well after 4hrs of uninstalling/reinstalling SDK and changing the line commands in the notebooks still nothing. It still will not allow driver. It shows it in the device manager Android with yellow box/exclimation point, but it will not link up to Kindle. When I try to install hardware it states it cannot install - code 10 ( whatever that means). Any ideas as to why it just bricked out of the blue like that?


----------



## soupmagnet (May 23, 2012)

Code-10 usually means you have to manually install your drivers.

Make sure your Google USB drivers have the following:

USB\VID_1949&PID_0006&REV_0216&MI_01
USB\VID_1949&PID_0006&MI_01


----------



## pulmprincesss (Jan 7, 2012)

They do not have that. In device manager has only this in the hardware details command line USB\VID_1949&PID_0006. how can I edit the line? It will not allow me to edit in device manager.


----------



## soupmagnet (May 23, 2012)

Uninstall your current drivers and manually configure the Google USB drivers before installing them again.


----------



## Wilma Fingerdo (May 29, 2012)

Try this to manually install the drivers:

http://www.jayceooi.com/2011/12/13/how-to-install-kindle-fire-adb-usb-driver/

You must install or "should" install the full development pack. Code 10 is device cannot start (missing drivers) Make sure to install API 14 and API 15 now, API 14 is depreciated but maybe required for your device.


----------



## pulmprincesss (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you to all for the advise. I have found the key problem....my computer, it crashed on Sunday ( time for an upgrade). A friend took my Kindle and plugged it into his computer and "Happy Days" I am in my glory once again. Still confused as to why it bricked in the first place, because I am still on 6.3.1 so it did not update. Temperamental little booger.

Thanks again for all of the support.... You guys/girls are the best!


----------

